# Bully Sticks



## Sydney (Mar 10, 2013)

What are your thoughts on bully sticks? These are organic and "made" in the US. Faith absolutely goes crazy over them. I can actually take a shower and know she is occupied and happy. I only allow her 45 minutes of chew time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahahaha! Bully sticks...where to buy them, how much our dogs love them, and how much they stink, is a much posted about subject on this forum.....search it and see! LOL! Yep! they are loved!!!!!


:eating::eating::eating:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

They do stink to high heavens. If Oreo didn't love them so much, I'd never give them to him.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Put in a reorder today, all 5 of mine love them, seems to me the more that something smells the better mine like it, whatever IT might be.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

The so called odor free ones are great. I can only imagine how stinky the regulars are.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

At our house bully sticks are called the babysitter, hee hee they keep ralphie occupied and out of trouble.


----------



## harrysdad (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know whether bully sticks are fattening? Harry loves them, but we don't want a little porker.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I normally give my toys pig ears. I have just read about what Bully sticks are. I would need to see if I can get these in New Zealand. I think it might be possible. Can someone tell me how long one would last with a toy who would love them.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## harrysdad (Feb 18, 2013)

We get 12 inch bully sticks, and cut them in half. Each six inch stick lasts Harry a couple of evenings, but we take them away from him when they get about two inches long.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

harrysdad said:


> Does anyone know whether bully sticks are fattening? Harry loves them, but we don't want a little porker.


There was a joint study done on bully sticks by Tufts and Guelph universities that measured calorie content and contamination. Bully sticks have anywhere from 9 - 22 calories per inch. They also found some scary contamination on some of them.

Veterinary Practice News – March 2013 : 'Mysterious' Bully Sticks Packed With Calories

That being said, I do give Cali bully sticks and have done so since I first got her. She is a chewer and I find if she has a bully stick around, she'll chew on it and not on my stuff LOL A six-inch one probably lasts her a week so she doesn't get a significant amount of calories from them. I guess if a dog wolfs one down as soon as he gets it, you may need to take calories into account. 

I wish I hadn't read about the bacterial count they found, I was living in blissful ignorance. The study was very small though, they only analyzed 26 treats so maybe I won't panic until, or if, they do a larger sampling.


----------

